# Need recommendation for a dog bed



## WVGSD

Last week I rescued a lovely adult male German Shepherd from a local shelter. He is 30 inches tall at the shoulder and only weighs 80 pounds, having been seized from a neglectful owner before I got him through the shelter. I know that he is over the breed standard, however, his temperament may make him a keeper permanently rather than a foster dog. He has many bony prominences and washboard ribs currently, however, with TLC and good food these will soon disappear. 

My searches for extra large dog beds have taken me to many places where a two hundred to three hundred dollar dog bed is common. Right now, he is lying on bed blankets and is quite comfortable . Does anyone have a recommendation for a comfy extra large dog bed (at leat 48 inches long and 36 inches wide or deep) that will meet my need for this boy without breaking my bank ? 

Many thanks in advance.

Shannon


----------



## Dogaroo

A baby crib mattress? You probably wouldn't need the most expensive one, either, and baby sheets are relatively inexpensive --or you could be cheap (like me) & use old twin sheets & wrap them around the mattress. They might even stay better than crib-sized fitted sheets.


----------



## Pattycakes

I bought an extra large bed for my dog...its been a while...but it cost me less than a $100. I'll see if I can remember where I got it.

Okay...here is one at Dr. Fosters & Smith (an extra large is about $80 on sale.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+15309+8702&pcatid=8702&r=476

Another from Dr. Fosters...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+15309+14480&pcatid=14480&r=476

I know Costco has some that run about $20...not sure of the size though. You could check online and see what they have to offer. 

You could try Petco or Petsmart online and see if they have any things on sale too.


----------



## FG167

What about Costco? I know a lot of people that love their beds!


----------



## cshepherd9

The best dog bed I have ever owned is from Molly Mutt. molly mutt: the dog bed duvet company
It is actually a duvet that you can stuff with old pillows, blackets, bedding, clothes, etc. And then when it gets dirty or needs washed you can throw the duvet in the washer. I have 2 of the large beds and to me they are plenty big. Willow is about 60 lbs though. There is a bigger size available that would probably meet your needs. They are surprisingly not that much money. I think I paid $30 for each of mine and the xtra large is less than $50.


----------



## cshepherd9

Oh, here is a picture where you can see both the dog beds in the background. (Please keep in mind that in this pic I had just finished vacuuming and the Wii balance board is actually sitting on top of the dog bed )


----------



## Justin0406

*8 Month old pup chews his bed*

Not meaning to hijack the thread... Do any of you have problems with your dog tearing the bed to shreds... I've had three beds destroyed so far... he rips and tears everything that's stuffed...


----------



## Pattycakes

Pretty dog, Candie!


----------



## AEA

Justin0406 said:


> Not meaning to hijack the thread... Do any of you have problems with your dog tearing the bed to shreds... I've had three beds destroyed so far... he rips and tears everything that's stuffed...


Same here.......She tears up beds but does just fine with old towels in her crate.

One thing that really gets me is why do manufacturers
put zippers on the sides of beds? They have no clue how to make a dog bed. These zippers last about 10 minutes with my dog. Why don't they put the zipper on the bottom of the bed?


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I've been told Crib Mattresses are the best. Right now we spent around 100$ on a dog bed, just for our pup to eat it. *sigh*


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Do you have a Tractor Supply never you? They have a XL dog bed in a bag(not the ones in the bins) that is only $39.99. It is large enough for Victor(90 lbs) to lay on with room still. The bed measures 50 x 36 I think or close to that. I have two of them and they are the only beds I have found large enough and affordable near me.


----------



## unloader

i have a variation of this 44" round bed for my 26" 65lb pup. Not sure it would be big enough for your dog, but i love the quality and he loves it because it's more comfortable than our couch (he loves to sink into things). 

Dog Beds: Doctors Foster and Smith Deluxe Plush Slumber Ball Dog Bed 

It really flattened out over time and appears to be larger than 44" in diameter now.


----------



## Runswithdogs

If Costco still has them, we got both of Regen's large dog beds from Costco at 19.99 each. You can remove the cover and wash them, and they are really nice. Highly recommend!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Do you have an ocean state Job Lot in your area?? They carry HUGE orthopedic beds, nice and thick, removeable covers, for 40$..

I was just at Petsmart, they are having a doggie bed sale, the same size, it's 3ft by 4ft, is on sale for 79$..

I have the huge one from Ocean State, and have had it for atleast 4 years and it's still in good shape, (used all the time)...I bought my male aussie a smaller one at Petsmart for 39.00 and it seems much more firmer but we'll see how it holds up

I also like the baby crib mattress idea, don't know the cost of them tho..


----------



## WVGSD

*need recommendation for a dog bed*

Thanks everyone. I have a Tractor Supply near my home and will look there this weekend. Also have a Petsmart, but no Costco or other stores mentioned. Max (not my choice of names, but his name nonetheless) is comfortably sprawled out on some blankets and we will see if we can find him something soft this weekend.

Shannon


----------



## FG167

For those with dogs that eat their beds - I have heard AMAZING things about these cots and they're used in a couple of the shelters/rescues around here with great success!

Kuranda Dog Beds - Patented Orthopedic and Chewproof Dog Beds


----------



## paulag1955

I don't think the dog beds at Costco would be large enough.


----------



## Runswithdogs

paulag1955 said:


> I don't think the dog beds at Costco would be large enough.


They fit a larger GSD comfortably IMO.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Joanne fabrics carries cut to measure ortho foam. Get some cut to the size you need, buy some cheap fabric & viola -- dog bed!


----------



## paulag1955

Runswithdogs said:


> They fit a larger GSD comfortably IMO.


Maybe they have different beds in different locations. We looked at them recently and thought they might be too small for our 70 lb GSD.


----------



## Veronica1

He's quite handsome! :wub:

I got a nice heavy duty canvas type bed for my sister's dog at Menards. My boy seems to prefer blankets as he tears up beds.


----------



## ZebsMommy

Mine looks like he's got his own "person" bed. We have a xlarge dog bed from petsmart and an old pillow that Zeb uses for his head and shoulders.  I like the idea about the foam from joanne fabrics. The stuffing for his bed now is getting really lumpy but the cover is awesome. ^.^ I love the great ideas everyone has. I also am going to talk my friend into giving my her crib mattress when the baby outgrows it


----------



## Whiteshepherds

FG167 said:


> For those with dogs that eat their beds - I have heard AMAZING things about these cots and they're used in a couple of the shelters/rescues around here with great success!
> 
> Kuranda Dog Beds - Patented Orthopedic and Chewproof Dog Beds


These are great, they use them at the kennel down the street from us. Super easy to keep clean. If you click on the link it shows all the different kinds...they even have double deckers. Bunk beds for dogs, who knew???


----------



## FG167

Whiteshepherds said:


> These are great, they use them at the kennel down the street from us. Super easy to keep clean. If you click on the link it shows all the different kinds...they even have double deckers. Bunk beds for dogs, who knew???


I am curious - if you get the bunk beds, and they try to jump up on them, will they tip? I am probably going to cave and order one of these (beds in general, not sure about bunks) this year...


----------



## Whiteshepherds

FG167 said:


> I am curious - if you get the bunk beds, and they try to jump up on them, will they tip? I am probably going to cave and order one of these (beds in general, not sure about bunks) this year...


The website might have a weight limit or safety regs. posted, I didn't read the description for the double ones. 

I don't think I'd use them for large breed dogs, that could be dangerous. Especially for the dog on the bottom bunk when an 80lb shepherd jumped up and crashed through top bunk!!


----------



## FG167

Whiteshepherds said:


> The website might have a weight limit or safety regs. posted, I didn't read the description for the double ones.
> 
> I don't think I'd use them for large breed dogs, that could be dangerous. Especially for the dog on the bottom bunk when an 80lb shepherd jumped up and crashed through top bunk!!


They have the sizes listed by weight for the other beds. I wouldn't be worried about Madix going through - the beds show hardly any sag in almost all of the pics I've seen. I'd be more worried about him goofing around and putting his front feet up there and tipping it over. I doubt I'll order the bunks but they're so stinkin' cute it's fun to think about!


----------



## bocron

I have 2 of the Molly Mutt beds, too. They are fabulous and I love that you can wash all the parts, not just the cover.
I also have a Big Shrimpy bed, that is by far the favorite bed in the house. We only have one, but as soon as a dog gets off of it, another dog hops on. We just ordered 2 more. They are kind of pricey but VERY well made. They've held up under constant use and abuse and the covers are sturdy enough to wash over and over.


----------



## bocron

Whiteshepherds said:


> . Bunk beds for dogs, who knew???


It leaves you so much more room for activities .

(Name the movie)


----------



## WVGSD

*Need recommendation for dog bed*

I have medium sized beds similar to the Kuranda beds (PVC frame with vinyl sling type fabric in the center) for my six other dogs. However, Max is so tall and thin right now that I need something softer and larger for him. All of his bony prominences are "prominent" and you can feel all of his vertebrae and ribs. This will definitely improve with time and he is on the road to recovery already. I will check out the Molly Mutt beds too. 

Many thanks for the suggestions. I have bought foam sheets before and had a friend make covers for me with zippers. If all else fails, I may try this approach for this very special boy of mine.

Shannon


----------



## phgsd

I also have the Kuranda beds and love them. They have held up really well to my dogs' abuse. If you look at their other products, they do make fleece pads for their beds to make them softer. I didn't spring for them - I know they wouldn't last long with my dogs, but it might be an option for you. They also make slip covers with foam inserts here - Slip Cover | Kuranda Dog Beds 
Or maybe you could make something similar for the bed you have?


----------



## roxy84

the best beds i have were very cheap.

i buy a couple queen sized foam mattress toppers from walmart/meijer/kmart/target etc...(not the memory foam, just the egg crate type that are under $20)

i cut each one in half, then stack the 4 pieces together. i put a thick blanket over that, then put a fitted sheet over it. its great cushioning for my two older dogs...all for under $40


----------



## Jelpy

Well, I'm getting mine a sleep number bed. Don't know if that helps

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Deuce

I got mine from Costco for $17.99.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

bocron said:


> It leaves you so much more room for activities .
> (Name the movie)


LOL, _Stepbrothers_ with Will Ferrell.
(I didn't really know, I had to google it!)


----------



## lisgje

I found some nice dog beds at Walmart that had removable/washable covers. Shane loved his. Chance prefers an old king sized comforter that I folded over. Does not have to be expensive to be comfortable. I prefer something that is washable.


----------



## natalie559

Like roxy84 I have found making your own dogs beds to be easy and economical. There is a group on yahoo groups called freecycle and I asked on there for anyone that had extra egg crate toppers, old pillows that could be used for stuffing and any quilt batting that they weren't using. That combined with an old dog bed cover (you could get fabric in place of) and a blanket = almost free dog bed and I love that I can customize the bed for the dog's sleep style. And I also got a shower curtain liner to waterproof the bed just in case.


----------



## will_and_jamie

I buy the dog beds from Homegoods. The one I bought was 19 dollars and the cover comes off so it can be washed.


----------



## sable123

I only use Kuranda beds I have 15 of them and some are ten years old. Easy to clean, strong and guaranteed.


----------



## Northern GSDs

I have quite a few dog beds around the house. Most are made up from dog bed covers that have thick comforters/pillows/foam folded up and placed inside. 2 Have twin sized feather beds folded in half. The latter are the dogs' favorites out of all of them, as they are very nicely padded yet provide a decent amount of support.


----------



## Cluemanti

Going to try the homemade idea, have tons of items I can recycle in the house.


----------



## trudy

Here is teh link to the site I got great beds from, I have the top 2, adn teh couch bed is the favorite, and I have pics of 2 sharing this bed, it is quite big

Bolster Dog Beds


----------



## Courtney

We have one from the below link-really like it

Large Dog Beds - Pet Beds, Vet Recommended Orthopedic, Sale 40% Off


----------



## warpwr

FG167 said:


> What about Costco? I know a lot of people that love their beds!


We have a couple of dog beds from Costco. (2) round ones with cedar chip lining and a rectangular one with foam. I think they were $29.95 each. Large enough for a shepherd.
Covers zip off so they can be washed.


----------



## Heidigsd

This is not a dog bed but Nikki loves it Walmart.com: Euro Metal Arm Futon, Brownstone & Driftwood: Furniture

I left the back part off and she sleeps on her futon at the foot of our bed at night. I just added a comforter so I can wash it regular since she has allergies. Here she is on her futon, you can see how big it is.

Michaela


----------



## PaddyD

Sam's Club is a good idea. So is BJ's. We also have Ocean State Job Lots in our area.


----------



## GSKnight

OK, I may just have to quit coming to this forum, it is costing me a small fortune!!! LOL!!!

So far, I have bought Viktor the Champion Car Harness, the Ruff Wear Approach dog pack and now the Kuranda Dog Bed.... 

I said in another thread, that the search button is your friend... I take that back!!!

(fyi... Viktor the rescue is doing well and getting SPOILED!!!)


----------



## Josh's mom

You may want to see where he lies first. I have XL Kong beds ($50 at Petsmart) but they mostly lay on the tile kitchen floor or the carpet around my chair.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

If you have a Menards store in your area, they have giant dog beds on sale for $8 or so the day after thanksgiving. Get there EARLY. As in, when the store opens.

I went a couple years ago and witnessed two women on the floor, fighting over a dog bed. They forgot all about the bed during their wrestling match and it landed at my feet. I grabbed the bed and RAN.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Heidigsd said:


> This is not a dog bed but Nikki loves it Walmart.com: Euro Metal Arm Futon, Brownstone & Driftwood: Furniture
> 
> I left the back part off and she sleeps on her futon at the foot of our bed at night. I just added a comforter so I can wash it regular since she has allergies. Here she is on her futon, you can see how big it is.
> 
> Michaela


I like that idea. We just started letting Stella sleep out of the crate at night about a week ago. My husband has gone off to sleep in the guestroom because he sneaks in there when she is not looking and that door gets stuck.

the reason he sleeps in the guest room is because she comes bounding into our room at some point during the night by opening the door and jumping on the bed. Needless to say that can be startling with a 70 pound pup.

I think I may do the futon thing and put it on the foot of the bed for her...good suggestion!


----------



## Dogaroo

My English Shepherd has decided he likes this one best:


----------



## SARAHSMITH

We took my daughters old youth sleeping bag and folded an old comforter and placed it inside the sleeping bag. Worked great accept our dog tore open the sleeping bag and was removing the stuffing. But if your dog won't chew it, it was cheap, worked great, and was washable.


----------

